# Plantación de árboles para vender leña



## Judeo masonico comunista (12 Dic 2015)

Hola!

Hace unos dias se me está pasando una idea por la cabeza de plantar árboles con el único fin de obtener leña para venderla a posteriori .

¿Conocéis alguien que se dedique a esto, sabéis si es viable, problemas legales?

He visto por Internet de que la mejor leña para calefacción es de alta densidad y crecimiento lento, pero también hay de rápido crecimiento con pérdida de poder calorífico, pero sin los números exactos no puedo ver si vale la pena.

Mi padre tiene varias hectareas de tierra que apenas utiliza, también hay regadío en la zona. Ahora mismo ya hay árboles fruteros plantados, por lo que sería muy facil empezar en ésto para mi.

¿Sabéis qué keywords hay que utilizar para buscar más información en Internet? Creo que puede ser un negocio rentable pero no he conseguido encontrar información precisa, tan sólo vendedores de ésta :XX: así que agradecería un poco de ayuda si sabéis del tema.

Gracias


----------



## butricio (12 Dic 2015)

Aqui en Cantabria hay miles de hectareas dedicadas a eucalipto,para industria papelera por lo que tengo entendido


----------



## Zipotako (12 Dic 2015)

Planta chopos, van muy bien para ese negocio y te forrarás aunque la madera antes deberás someterla a hidratación para ablandarla y que los microorganismos faciliten la posterior combustión.

De nada, chato.


----------



## John Galt 007 (12 Dic 2015)

Que rentabilidad se le podría sacar a una operación así? Hay que esperar hasta décadas para talar el árbol y vender la madera.


----------



## Ytumas (12 Dic 2015)

Bosques naturales, inversión redonda!


----------



## Judeo masonico comunista (12 Dic 2015)

Zipotako dijo:


> Planta chopos, van muy bien para ese negocio y te forrarás aunque la madera antes deberás someterla a hidratación para ablandarla y que los microorganismos faciliten la posterior combustión.
> 
> De nada, chato.



Gracias por el consejo,

Le he pegado un vistazo y curiosamente me ha salido exactamente lo que buscaba:

El chopo - un cultivo rentable

Desgraciadamente són demasiados años de espera. Joder, yo pensaba que con tanta modificación genética, transgénicos y tal los árboles crecerían en 6-8 años  , 18 años es demasiado tiempo , aunque por lo visto también se podrían cortar antes de tiempo ni que no sea lo óptimo, para ir tirando.. 

Si los datos són cómo los pintan en esa web parece bastante atractivo, y al parecer tampoco requiere mucho trabajo ( exceptuando los primeros años, cáspita, :: )


----------



## El cipotecón (12 Dic 2015)

He comprado en una subasta una finca llena de pinos, Si vienes y la limpias todos pa ti.


----------



## Zipotako (12 Dic 2015)

Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo,
> 
> Le he pegado un vistazo y curiosamente me ha salido exactamente lo que buscaba:
> 
> ...



Jejejeje, y y yo que te estaba troleando...


----------



## Judeo masonico comunista (12 Dic 2015)

El cipotecón dijo:


> He comprado en una subasta una finca llena de pinos, Si vienes y la limpias todos pa ti.



Tengo entendido que talar pinos, precisamente, es ilegal.

Por eso estoy buscando información en el tema precisamente, porque en este pais se prohibe el trabajar ienso:

---------- Post added 12-dic-2015 at 11:26 ----------




Zipotako dijo:


> Jejejeje, y y yo que te estaba troleando...



Cabrón :XX: ya me sonaba raro a mi ésto de chopos para la combustión, aunque a mi su utilización me importa poco, simplemente que la gente los compre y sea rentable su plantación, y al parecer éstos lo són , aunque vete a saber alomejor esa página es también un troleo, como lo de los caracolesienso:


----------



## chusto (12 Dic 2015)

Tu lo que quieres es hacer algo que con el minimo trabajo te de algun rendimiento. Mi consejo es que arriendes y te dejes de chorradas.


----------



## OberOst (12 Dic 2015)

chusto dijo:


> Mi consejo es que arriendes y te dejes de chorradas.



Mira los comunistas que rapido aprenden


----------



## Alvin Red (12 Dic 2015)

Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> Gracias por el consejo,
> 
> Le he pegado un vistazo y curiosamente me ha salido exactamente lo que buscaba:
> 
> ...



Piensa en la jubilación, vivirás mejor de los chopos que de la pensión.


----------



## juanmade (12 Dic 2015)

Esto es una trolleada ¿no?


----------



## sindios (12 Dic 2015)

Lo tienes fácil, planta paulownias 

De nada.


----------



## Joeng Jan (12 Dic 2015)

A mi me piden más de 150 contenedores de paulownias (de China, donde vivo) a España al año. A ver si cierro ya el tema. Hay auténticas bestias de empresas que se dedican a la paulownia. Es lo más rentable que existe. Si te imaginas para que son te doy un gamusino. Fliparías.


----------



## ciudadlibre (12 Dic 2015)

si tu padre tiene arboles fruteros, hazle la competencia y planta arboles frutales


----------



## sindios (12 Dic 2015)

Joeng Jan dijo:


> A mi me piden más de 150 contenedores de paulownias (de China, donde vivo) a España al año. A ver si cierro ya el tema. Hay auténticas bestias de empresas que se dedican a la paulownia. Es lo más rentable que existe. Si te imaginas para que son te doy un gamusino. Fliparías.



Los recortes (ramas, hojas...) tengo entendido que es para biomasa. El tronco no lo sé.


----------



## Z4LMAN (12 Dic 2015)

Joeng Jan dijo:


> A mi me piden más de 150 contenedores de paulownias (de China, donde vivo) a España al año. A ver si cierro ya el tema. Hay auténticas bestias de empresas que se dedican a la paulownia. Es lo más rentable que existe. Si te imaginas para que son te doy un gamusino. Fliparías.



Cuantanos mas....


----------



## Joeng Jan (12 Dic 2015)

principalmente 'cajas de los muertos' hamijos...


----------



## ACTORSECUNDARIO (12 Dic 2015)

Almendros....de nada, un placer


----------



## Sigh (13 Dic 2015)

Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> He visto por Internet de que la mejor leña para calefacción es de alta densidad y crecimiento lento, pero también hay de rápido crecimiento con pérdida de poder calorífico, pero sin los números exactos no puedo ver si vale la pena.




Muy relativamente, depende para que la quieras. En casa de mis padres tenemos una caldera de biomasa para calefaccion, y le metemos leña. Durante algunos años hemos empleado madera de roble, que es la de mayor densidad aunque el precio tambien es elevado. Sin embargo los ultimos dos inviernos hemos empleado eucalipto, porque si esta muy seco arde facilmente y tiene un enorme poder calorifico (se lo achacamos a los aceites). El problema del eucalipto es la humedad, tiene que estar muy seco para ganar en calidad.
El pino es el que no vale para nada en este tipo de calderas, la resina es pegajosa, arde mal en las condiciones de la caldera y acaba pegandose a los conductos y e incluso atascando el ventilador.

La madera en casi todas las especies de arboles sigue una norma: a mayor densidad tenga, mas tiempo necesita para crecer y mas tiempo tarda en consumirse al fuego.

Hasta donde se, al menos donde vivo, talar pinos no es ilegal, pero necesitas un permiso municipal para cualquier tala, independientemente de la especie.


Yo tengo plantados algunos arboles en los bordes de las fincas de mis padres, fundamentalmente robles y pinos. Los robles tardan una eternidad en crecer, su madera es valiosa pero tardan decadas en ser utiles. Los pinos crecen aceptablemente rapido, es una buena relacion precio-tiempo segun dicen. El eucalipto es lo que crece mas rapido, pero necesitas un clima muy concreto: necesitan muchisima agua, un suelo arenoso y si el invierno y el otoño no son humedos y no entierran los restos que caen, necesitaras limpiar el terreno para evitar incendios en verano, porque es un arbol que se quema facilmente. Ademas, el eucalipto deja el terreno bastante tocado a posteriori... lo deja un poco seco, sus raices y semillas pueden rebrotar incluso años despues de haberlo cortado, sus tocones son dificiles de arrancar (aunque no tanto como el roble), y si intentas sembrar cosechas en el futuro, no sera lo mismo. Ahora bien, en Galicia estan talando plantaciones de eucaliptos en 10 años.

Mi recomendacion es que si tienes tierras y sirven para cultivo, que cultives. Y si quieres plantar algo, hay frutales exoticos que tienen un elevado valor en España si vives en una zona con un microclima interesante. Por ejemplo en Galicia hay gente que se esta forrando con el kiwi. Otras opciones son la almendra o la castaña.


----------



## Moulix (13 Dic 2015)

Como inversion a corto medio plazo olvidate, las plantaciones forestales siempre se han enfocado a bastante largo plazo, los grandes propietarios suelen tener siempre plantaciones de diferentes edades para poder ir talando casi todos los años y tener siempre ingresos fijos. Los pequeños propietarios siempre se lo han tomado como una hucha de la que tirar en caso de necesidad " ahi estaban si habia que hacer una obra " o surgia un imprevisto, habia que pagar la carrera al hijo........ y si los arboles llegaban al tamaño de tirar o hacer una entresaca pero el precio estaba barato porque en Francia habia mucha madera que tiro la tormenta, no importaba esperarse 3,4 o 7 años a tirarlo. Muchas plantaciones son de gente que se fueron de los pueblos y como no podian trabajarlas de continuo, no querian vender y menos alquilarlas al vecino las plantaron, muchas asi se hicieron en los 60/70 
Pero si quieres dedicarte a la leña siempre puedes comprar lotes en subastas a los ayuntamientos, sacarla picarla y vendenderla...........pero es un trabajo jodido no, muuuuy jodido.
De la Pawlonia hasta que no se completen los ciclos y se vea que no es un burbuja prefiero no comentar, no creo que se pague por esa madera, un amigo tiene un pequeña parcela y ya veremos cuando los tire a ver si tiene salida.


----------



## Pio Pio (13 Dic 2015)

Encinas, es buena leña y crece rápido.::::
En 30 años puedes empezar a cortar, si te esperas mas tus nietos si que sacaran buen rendimiento.


----------



## favelados (13 Dic 2015)

Para algo familiar a pequeña escala piensa mejor en un árbol multipropósito del que puedas conseguir beneficios diversificados a largo plazo... 

Hasta ahora se ha utilizado mas en los parques y jardines pero cada vez hay mas plantaciones forestales.. es una madera dura y muy resistente y en Europa los árboles tradicionales que dan ese tipo de madera tardan mas en crecer ... tb da buena leña

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robinia_pseudoacacia


----------



## Diegales (15 Dic 2015)

Yo me entreviste hace unos agnos para trabajar con Terviva, una empresa que trata de reintroducir la Pongamia. Los frutos de este arbol tienen una gran cantidad de aceite (no comestible), y podia transformase en biodiesel. Los estudios economicos que yo vi lo hacian una opcion bastante atractiva. con unos rendimientos por hectarea para el agricultor mucho mayores que otros cultivos tradicionales dedicados al biodiesel. Podeis darle un vistazo a la empresa en TerViva Hace ya 3-4 agnos de aquella entrevista. No se exactamente como les Habra ido, pero en la pagina web (TerViva) se les sigue viendo plantando arboles. 

Si tienes agua en abundancia, el cultivo del pistachio tambien puede dar dinero, aunque en este caso mejor que te informes antes de los precios del Mercado y de la competencia desde Turquia y paises de oriente medio, no sea que saturen del Mercado y tiren los precios por los suelos


----------



## Come sano (15 Dic 2015)

Sin conocer zona y tipo de suelo estamos divagando, pero lo más interesante que te han dicho es el tema de sacar rendimientos en varias facetas; fruto, biomasa de podas, madera noble para carpintería, leña...

Una buena opción para leña es el fresno, tiene un buen equilibrio entre el tiempo que requiere su desarrollo y la densidad de su madera, además de ser buena madera para muchos otros usos, además rebrota cuando se tala, cuestión que te ahorra el trabajo de retirar tocones y volver a plantar...pero el muy jodido requiere de más humedad de la que yo dispongo, así que a joderse. Además no tiene fruto comestible. Punto negativo. Pero si lo que quieres es plantarlo y olvidarte hasta que le metas la motosierra, puede ser buena opción.

El almendro, buena elección para secarrales, la almendra se está pagando a precio de cojon de mico, leña aceptable y su explotación requiere poca historia.

El cerezo, muy interesante, buena leña, buena madera, buen crecimiento. Lo jodido es recoger las cerezas una a una, en una semana toda y que los putos pájaros no se la coman. Si algún día me lanzo a saco con algo, es con cerezos. Fruto valioso y complicado de mecanizar. Eso es bueno para los que somos pobres. 

El nogal, su fruto es valioso, su explotación es llevadera y si quemas un buen trozo de nogal, me avisas para darte dos collejas por terrorismo. Excelente madera, pero el muy cabronazo tarda 50 años en ser maderable. A mi me pilla un poco mayor. No sé tú.

El olivo, buena madera, valioso fruto y mis cabras disfrutan comiendo sus hojas mogollón. Especie con valor para usos estéticos. El cerdo de los árboles. No se me ocurriría cortar uno de mis olivos, porque los tengo en buen sitio, pero cuando uno se cruza en el camino de mis planes, lo convierto en madera sin dudarlo, si no soy capaz de colocárselo a alguien para trasplantarlo a buen precio. Supongo que es el motivo de que exista leña de un árbol tan valioso, que dicho arbol éste en el camino de los planes de alguien, parecido al almendro. Aunque en el caso del olivo no existe el motivo del renuevo por envejecimiento, porque es un árbol eterno.

El castaño, muy ricas las castañas, aunque cada día son menos valoradas y una madera cojonuda y poco más te puedo contar de él, porque en mi zona es ciencia ficción. 

En fin, si quieres seguimos, pero sin tus condicionantes no hacemos na de na.

Ah, y que sepas que el árbol más rentable después del asqueroso y empobrecedor eucalipto es el pino. Es curioso que los arboles más cutres, sean los más rentables. En fin, si pones pinos que sean piñoneros y cómprate una escopeta para defender los piñones de todo tipo de gorrones, en especial los de dos patas, o si pones asquerosos eucaliptos para hacer papel, métete también a apicultor, a producir un montón de miel, aunque sea de poco valor comercial, además, tal y como se está poniendo el tema de las abejas, ni se te ocurra.

Sobre la encina y el roble no te voy a decir nada. El turno de corta es para duraciones de vida semejantes a la de Matusalén. Sabina o enebro más de lo mismo. Hablamos de la mejor madera, de la que debería ser pecado quemar en una estufa, pero amigo, algo hay que quemar por cojones...Te cuento un secreto, si algún día llega el Mad-Max, échate al monte a zona bellotera. No hay en España nada más valioso, quitando zonas costeras del Norte, claro. La bandera de España debería llevar una bellota como escudo. Y un centollo.

Si eres capaz de invertir tu tiempo y tu talento en sacar adelante un sólo árbol, te deseo buena suerte. Aunque las buenas personas que nos dedicamos a éstos menesteres no la necesitamos. Además el reparto de suerte siempre nos pilla trabajando.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (15 Dic 2015)

Ojo con las inversiones en leña a largo plazo. En Chile la utilización de leña está prohibida en grandes ciudades dado que es una de las cosas que mas contamina el aire. No descarto que en 15-20 años tengan que aplicarse también esas prohibiciones en Europa (como se plantea hacer ahora con las matrículas de los vehículos, cosas que se viene haciendo en Chile hace muchos años)


----------



## luismarple (15 Dic 2015)

rendimiento? joder, nada supera a la marihuana!! que parecemos nuevos!!!


Y si lo haces por sacar pasta fácil hay que ser muy iluso para pensar que la leña no da trabajo. Has cogido alguna vez una motosierra? Cuando llevas tres encinas troceadas pesa como la madre que la parió.


----------



## Ramiro garcia (15 Dic 2015)

Zipotako dijo:


> Planta chopos, van muy bien para ese negocio y te forrarás aunque la madera antes deberás someterla a hidratación para ablandarla y que los microorganismos faciliten la posterior combustión.
> 
> De nada, chato.



EL chopo tiene una capacidad calorífica muy baja, y tiene mejor valor añadido para desenrrollo. 



Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Hace unos dias se me está pasando una idea por la cabeza de plantar árboles con el único fin de obtener leña para venderla a posteriori .
> 
> ...



Plantar para obtener leña? no sé hasta que punto merece la pena. has estudiado el mercado?, especialmente el local, si no hay demanda de biomasa puedes perder mucha pasta.

De todas formas, hay millones de hectáreas de monte absolutamente abandonado en España, yo empezaría por aprovechar los montes cercanos y hacer mercado desde ese producto, luego a medio plazo sopesaría la posibilidad de producir. Las mejores leñas salen de los quercus, con diferencia. Que constituyen además la gran mayoría de los montes bajos de España. No sería difícil hacerse con una cantidad decente de lotes cada año, incluso gratis. Ahora mismo el sector forestal está hecho unos zorros con lo cual hay muchas subastas que se están quedando desiertas, o sujetas a condiciones tiradas de precio. Hay Ayuntamientos que con tal de hacer un aclareo están regalando la madera de sus montes....

Los rendimientos biológicos dependen de la especie y la calidad de estación. Para calcular eso necesitas saber los diagramas bioclimáticos de tu monte, y los coeficientes de especie. Sin obviar por supuesto los correspondientes análisis edafológicos. 

En principio olvídate del regadio, si tu producto va a ser la leña, no creo que compense el gasto con el ingreso marginal que te puede aportar el regadio.

Problemas legales. Depende. En general implantar especie exótica va a ser complicado, no descartes algún tipo de Evaluación de Impacto Ambiental. Además muchas de esas especies no se sabe como funcionan realmente en nuestros ecosistemas. Yo no arriesgaría mucho con eso, sabiendo que los turnos de corta van a ser como poco de 10 años. Emplearía especies autóctonas, y planta certificada. Ni se te ocurra hacer nada sin el debido asesoramiento -proyecto de repoblación, plan de cortas, etc- que te permita hacer todas las tareas salvo que quieras perder el tiempo y el dinero.

En cualquier caso, hay gente que dice que los cultivos forestales para biomasa sólo van a ser rentables utilizando especies que broten de cepa, que resistan varias cortas, frugales en sus requerimientos, y de crecimiento rápido. Ya han mencionado algunas exóticas -que potencialmente pueden ser interesantes- yo añadiría, los olmos.

Si te vas a dedicar a la producción, yo incluiría en la empresa algún tipo de línea de transformación, comercialización, etc. para absorber la mayor cantidad de valor añadido posible. 




Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> Tengo entendido que talar pinos, precisamente, es ilegal.
> 
> Por eso estoy buscando información en el tema precisamente, porque en este pais se prohibe el trabajar ienso:[
> 
> Cabrón :XX: ya me sonaba raro a mi ésto de chopos para la combustión, aunque a mi su utilización me importa poco, simplemente que la gente los compre y sea rentable su plantación, y al parecer éstos lo són , aunque vete a saber alomejor esa página es también un troleo, como lo de los caracolesienso:



Cualquier tipo de extracción de material silvestre está prohibida, salvo si se cuenta con autorización expresa de la Administración, y en su caso de los correspondientes planes de aprovechamiento.


----------



## LocusAmoenus (15 Dic 2015)

Ramiro garcia dijo:


> Cualquier tipo de extracción de material silvestre está prohibida, salvo si se cuenta con autorización expresa de la Administración, y en su caso de los correspondientes planes de aprovechamiento.



Para quemar unos rastrojos, dentro de un contenedor de acero, en la sierra pelada donde está mi casa de campo, en diciembre, hay que pedir un permiso al ayuntamiento. Y si tienes que quemar otros rastrojos en enero, otra vez.
Menos mal que me he puesto a compostar.


----------



## Avanza (15 Dic 2015)

Judeo masonico comunista dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Hace unos dias se me está pasando una idea por la cabeza de plantar árboles con el único fin de obtener leña para venderla a posteriori .
> 
> ...



Recuerdo hace años que había una empresa que ofrecía la inversión en madera haciendo lo que tu dices, plantarlos para luego venderlos. Si mal no recuerdo la estructura era similar a la de afinsa( sistema piramidal) siendo mas bien este el negocio que lo de la venta de madera.

Por lo demás desconozco si es buen o mal negocio, imagino que si tienes el terreno puede ser una buena opción, si lo tienes que comprar la cosa cambia.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2015 at 16:02 ----------

En tu caso, al ya tener el terreno preparado y listo si puede ser una buena idea, pero lo veo más bien como complemento de negocio que como actividad exclusiva


----------



## Ramiro garcia (15 Dic 2015)

LocusAmoenus dijo:


> Para quemar unos rastrojos, dentro de un contenedor de acero, en la sierra pelada donde está mi casa de campo, en diciembre, hay que pedir un permiso al ayuntamiento. Y si tienes que quemar otros rastrojos en enero, otra vez.
> Menos mal que me he puesto a compostar.



El asunto del fuego en España está tan restringido por dos motivos, el primero es que el 99% de los que quieren quemar no sabe hacerlo, ni tiene medios suficientes. Segundo las Brif no pueden distraerse con falsas alarmas.


----------



## RNSX (16 Dic 2015)

Antes cuando querias cambiar los frutales, te los quitaban gratis a cambio de la leña.

La ultima vez me pidieron pasta, si no sale rentable ni con árboles regalados dudo mucho que cultivar los árboles para leña sea rentable.


----------



## Come sano (18 Dic 2015)

RNSX dijo:


> Antes cuando querias cambiar los frutales, te los quitaban gratis a cambio de la leña.
> 
> La ultima vez me pidieron pasta, si no sale rentable ni con árboles regalados dudo mucho que cultivar los árboles para leña sea rentable.



La crisis ha hecho estragos, compañero. La leña es dinero. Y ojito, porque en el futuro más inmediato puede dar una buena subida (de hecho no para de subir) Pero vamos, que hablo de ya, no de dentro de veinte años.


----------



## Judeo masonico comunista (18 Dic 2015)

Pues actualmente hay plantados almendros y olivos, el terreno es de secano, pero tenemos regadío. También hay alguna que otra hectárea con cerezos.

Quizás no me expliqué bien al principio, pero lo que busco es algo para complementar mi sueldo ( soy informático ) , y que no requiera mucho esfuerzo. Algo para tenerlo "ahí" creciendo y si en unos años tengo miles de euros en leña, pues perfecto

Actualmente con los almendros la cosa va decente, mi padre va a limpiarlos de vez en cuando y cuando es la época de recogerla, pues contratamos a un tipo con un vibrador y en dos o tres dias se hace todas las hectáreas, pero bueno, hace años atras la almendra estaba más barata y no sé ni si los números salían ( total como mi padre es de los que creen que el tiempo no vale dinero, mejor trabajar la tierra a 2€/hora que estar en el sofa a 0€/h, ) pues pensé en buscarle algo mejor.

Por el momento creo que me quedaré con los almendros, agradezco los mensajes pero al parecer no es tan buen negocio como pensaba, puesto que los árboles más rentables no voy a poderlos plantar en secano.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2015 at 05:38 ----------

Y no sé cómo no había pensado en la marihuana :: , crece rápido , hay mucha demanda y los precios són muy altos! jeje

Lástima que sea ilegal


----------



## Fuego azul (18 Dic 2015)

Jran idea, holles, mete arboles de gran densidad para kemarlos xD, la madera no vale para nada mas que para hacer fuego

Madre mia, la peña plantando para vender a la industria maderera y un colgao plantando para dar fuego a los harvoles


----------



## raslghul (15 Mar 2021)

Hola a todos y gracias por las aportaciones, he visto que mayormente en este hilo se hablaba de tipos de plantaciones.
Me gustaría reflotarlo hablando de *rentabilidades y gastos*.

Recientemente me han hablado de una finca (monte) de 11.500m2 en venta por aprox 11.500€
En sus alrededores (galicia) se plantan mayormente pinos y eucaliptos.

He calculado una inversión necesaria para plantar por ejemplo pino:

Preparación y plantación: 6.500€
Limpieza cada 3/4 años: 300€
Tiempo de crecimiento: 20 años
Limpieza total (20 años): 1.000€ (llegada cierta altura la maleza no prolifera)
Estimación precio venta: 12.500€
Beneficio bruto: 11.500€
Beneficio después de impuestos (21%): 9.085€
Promediado aprox 454€/año
No tengo en cuenta inflación pero si un 21% de impuestos 
y en el caso de la compra habría que amortizar a lo largo de los años
pero bueno, números gordos...

¿Cómo lo veis?

Riesgos: 

plagas
incendios
cambios legislativos en el momento de venta
mala elección del tipo de árbol dado que se vende a muy largo plazo
2018: ▷ Los Montes de Galicia ¿Son rentables? ¿Vale la pena plantar?

¿Alguien que pueda contarme su experiencia reciente en esa zona o compartirme información?
Me interesan especialmente las noticias relevantes y sobre todo las cuentas,
¿se me escapa algo?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## asiqué (15 Mar 2021)

Pinos piñoneros! puedes vender las piñas, que estan muy valoradas para leña, los piñones que son super caros y luego si quieres tambien los arboles
6€ el saco con entre 15 y 20 piñas


----------



## circus maximus (15 Mar 2021)

Esto me recuerda a aquel que compró 1000 centollos para hacer ceniceros 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bric (17 Mar 2021)

Joeng Jan dijo:


> A mi me piden más de 150 contenedores de paulownias (de China, donde vivo) a España al año. A ver si cierro ya el tema. Hay auténticas bestias de empresas que se dedican a la paulownia. Es lo más rentable que existe. Si te imaginas para que son te doy un gamusino. Fliparías.



A ver si acierto. Se utilizan para fabricar ataudes (gama media- baja). Antes de la irrupción de la paulownia se utilizaba chopo. La paulownia es más ligera, más barata, se puede curvar facilmente, ... perfecta para los tableros de contrachapado con que se fabrican.


----------



## Ederto (17 Mar 2021)

El monte hace mucho que dejó de ser negocio. Desde 2008 concretamente. Mi viejo heredó un pinar descomunal, está ya maduro y no encuentra quién le compre la madera. Como lo herede yo se lo dono a Inicio y que haga bosque autóctono, a tomar por culo.


----------



## Judeo masonico comunista (19 Mar 2021)

Ya que han reflotado el hilo, aprovecho para comentar como ha quedado la situación tras 6 años ( cómo pasa el tiempo ).

No se me ocurrió como rentabilizar la idea así que la abandoné, durante un tiempo le alquilamos sin coste a un agricultor del pueblo ( bueno, a cambio de hortalizas y cosas, ya se sabe ). Basicamente se dedicó a llevar la finca con los árboles que había, y además plantó bastantes hortalizas ( vende patatas, tomates, y todo ese tipo de cosas a las tiendas de la zona ).

Hace cosa de un año, encontramos una pareja de jovenes Europeos de unos 30 años que se interesaron por la finca ya que hay una casa de campo, regadío, muchas hectáreas etc y la compraron.

Ahora estan viviendo por ahí y arreglando cosas por aquí y por allá, se ve que la idea que tienen es hacer una cosa que se llama Permacultura, suena bastante hippie, pero espero que les vaya bien la cosa.


----------

